# opae ula vs cherry shrimp



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Opae ula are brackish water, cherry shrimp are fresh.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Opae Ula are also much smaller and are very active swimmers. They are also a whole lot hardier than cherries. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Cherry shrimp are freshwater, fairly hardy, and are prolific breeders. I believe that they live up to 18 months. 

Opae Ula are smaller brackish shrimp native to Hawaii. They do not require water changes, just evaloration replacement, and can live for up to 28 years given the correct environment (moss, snails from Hawaii, occasional feeding)


----------



## SaFiah (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok cool thanx guys for the help, someone was trying to convince me that they are the same thing, he wants to bring cherry shrimp into his population to give it more strength


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like he needs to do more research. :hihi:


----------

